# The best way to keep your money safe!



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I believe the Fair Tax is the best idea floated to keep our money safe. It could literally unleash the economic engine of the United States to produce at its full potential and at the same time would guarantee that everyone would be constantly reminded with every transaction what their Big Government costs. Watch the video, learn about the Fair Tax, and if you support this method of taxation let your representatives know and spread the word to your friends, family and neighbors!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I can not imagine that would ever pass through Congress. Congressmen make their money by passing loop-holes. They are hardly going to cut-off the hand that feeds them.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

hiwall said:


> I can not imagine that would ever pass through Congress. Congressmen make their money by passing loop-holes. They are hardly going to cut-off the hand that feeds them.


I doubt it ever will. Especially since there are such cynics out there that wont even advocate it. You know there were a lot of folks that thought old George Washington would never leave the presidency once he had the power. Believe it or not there are other folks out there that love freedom more than power and money. Those are the folks we should be looking to elect. We need to convert cynics into patriot activists.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It would be nice but America is well past the point of no return. We're like the Titanic on its maiden voyage. We'll make sure we pick up some more lifeboats once we get to our destination.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Right you are coin dealer.best get what you can, when you can.the USS freedom just hit a reef.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Representatives??? Now, what are those again?/
It is a great plan--but, the powers in CONgress have pretty much shown their interests aren't us---NDAA, Obamacare, TARP, economic recovery package of 2008, Patriot Act, just a few with constituent input to no avail.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow! I am surprised at everyone! I believe that probably a good 30-40% of Americans agree with you, are pessimistic, and do NOTHING. 30-40% is a HUGE voting block but instead, as a whole, you all decide to spout off about how hopeless it is. All I am insisting is that you keep tugging on the wheel until we either hit the iceberg or turn this thing around. None of you has the full view in front of this ship and none of you know if we have hit an iceberg or if there is one immediately in front of us but no doubt with this kind of attitude we will keep steaming along in the same direction until we do eventually hit an iceberg and go down. I will not see that happen to my children on my watch. Come join the few of us still trying to right the ship. Even if it is a little bit at a time. Look, for example, at what has been accomplished in the past several decades by the NRA and likeminded folks. I bet the same 30-40% said it was impossible and our rights were already lost. You have to fight to keep a nation on the proper course the same way you have to fight to keep your rights. There are ALWAYS going to be folks that want to enslave you for their own gain. The fight is not hopeless unless you have already given up.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I absolutely agree with ANT!!!
The fight ain't over until the fat lady sings. We have an oppressive government right now and are about to vote it out. I have very little doubt this election will be a landslide as Regan's was against Carters. And the polls looked the same as they do today. The media rigs polls. 
I see many posting doom and gloom as if there is no other option, as if the imprisonment, zombies in the streets, and defeat are inevitable. And to those I ask&#8230;WHY HAVEN'T YOU LEFT THE COUNTRY? There are places in south America with less issues right now. But here they stay.
As for this ol Cowboy, I plan to keep watching folks like Paul Ryan, Romney, my state representatives and writing them letters, emails, and I even call them. I express my concerns to my local Sheriff and Police Chief. I VOTE in every election national and local. I tell my friends many of whom have no idea the NDAA took many of their rights. I wrote to McCain and informed him I'm sending money to his opponent to help defeat him. I send money to those that support the constitution. SOOOOO many of us will spend a fortune on preps, but not a dime to a campaign that may put someone in office that will reverse the course.
*I have children&#8230;.I cannot, and will not give up!!!!!
Remember the Alamo, every last Texan fought to the death!
*
"Give me liberty or give me death" was not just a catchy saying.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Do NOT fall for this Fair Tax scam. It's a new phrase for a VAT tax (Federal Sales Tax) and will never be allowed or instituted to replace the income tax. They will sucker you into supporting it and tell you they're going to phase out this or that tax and it will never happen. They want the same VAT revenue stream that Europe has. 
Neil Boortz is the biggest proponent and he's the least credible talker, or one of them, out there. He is not a Libertarian and the Libertarian Party shuns him. He's mostly uninvited to any official function they have. He's a Republican. He always votes Republican and pretends he is sick to do it. At best he's an anti-Dem and Republican by default. I'm pretty certain he's just a steam valve to convince the listeners on the fringe of the R Party to stick with voting Republican instead of 3rd Party to prevent another event like Perot's Grass Roots campaign.

Herman Cain was selling a similar thing with 9-9-9. It's just a new national sales tax. You never want to fall for a new tax.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Wow! I am surprised at everyone! I believe that probably a good 30-40% of Americans agree with you, are pessimistic, and do NOTHING. 30-40% is a HUGE voting block but instead, as a whole, you all decide to spout off about how hopeless it is. All I am insisting is that you keep tugging on the wheel until we either hit the iceberg or turn this thing around. None of you has the full view in front of this ship and none of you know if we have hit an iceberg or if there is one immediately in front of us but no doubt with this kind of attitude we will keep steaming along in the same direction until we do eventually hit an iceberg and go down. I will not see that happen to my children on my watch. Come join the few of us still trying to right the ship. Even if it is a little bit at a time. Look, for example, at what has been accomplished in the past several decades by the NRA and likeminded folks. I bet the same 30-40% said it was impossible and our rights were already lost. You have to fight to keep a nation on the proper course the same way you have to fight to keep your rights. There are ALWAYS going to be folks that want to enslave you for their own gain. The fight is not hopeless unless you have already given up.


It's too late. We have months until the collapse and not years. Even if all the right reforms were put into place tomorrow it wouldn't take effect in time. The collapse of the dollar is coming soon.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

tenOC said:


> Do NOT fall for this Fair Tax scam. It's a new phrase for a VAT tax (Federal Sales Tax) and will never be allowed or instituted to replace the income tax. They will sucker you into supporting it and tell you they're going to phase out this or that tax and it will never happen. They want the same VAT revenue stream that Europe has.
> Neil Boortz is the biggest proponent and he's the least credible talker, or one of them, out there. He is not a Libertarian and the Libertarian Party shuns him. He's mostly uninvited to any official function they have. He's a Republican. He always votes Republican and pretends he is sick to do it. At best he's an anti-Dem and Republican by default. I'm pretty certain he's just a steam valve to convince the listeners on the fringe of the R Party to stick with voting Republican instead of 3rd Party to prevent another event like Perot's Grass Roots campaign.
> 
> Herman Cain was selling a similar thing with 9-9-9. It's just a new national sales tax. You never want to fall for a new tax.


Opinions are like @ssholes...

If things dont change on the spending front then it wont matter if it is a VAT tax... which it is not -- you obviously dont know much about one or the other or both. The main reason for a national sales tax is that production is not punished and EVERYONE sees how much taxes are on every purchase. The way it is now nobody pays much attention because it is taken out of a paycheck they never look at anyway.



BillS said:


> It's too late. We have months until the collapse and not years. Even if all the right reforms were put into place tomorrow it wouldn't take effect in time. The collapse of the dollar is coming soon.


Didnt you say that a couple months ago? LOL


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Ant and I have discussed this before, so I wont rehash it except to say I am more for the flat tax instead of the fair tax. I will agree that any system is better than the one we have, and also that it will never happen, there are too many interests at stake, and too many to name.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I like the fair tax... What kill me is those that think this won't work because the rich will not spend. I say that is total BS. My wife and I are considered top earners, no way are we millionaires, but we spend. New cars every couple of years, new clothes, Monte Blanc pens as gifts, etc. My friends in similar financial situation are the same way, they won't stop eating, buying high end expensive things... It's completely false to think people will change. 

I liked Cain's plan too. It was an intro ducting to fair tax.

Unfortunately, I don't think we will see this change and I am in agreeance that the world economy is in an unavoidable downward spiral that won't be stopped until it's too late. I see it in the next 2-4 yrs, and I pray nightly nighty that I am wrong.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I live in a state that has a high sales tax and lower taxes on everything else. I like it that way. No income tax either. We depend on tourists and you feel the pinch on purchases with nearly 10% sales taxes, even on food. Does it curb my spending through retailers? Yes.

The FAIR TAX is great in theory. They're selling you theory and panacea. The reality is that they are lying to you about instituting it just like all the other lies about taxes the government always pulls. The income tax was supposed to be temporary when it was last instituted. 
They're not going to eliminate income taxes with a FAIR TAX. They're going to fool you into supporting it on that belief and then the income tax won't go away. One election cycle down the road one party will blame the other party for not properly fulfilling the promise of eliminating income tax by saying, "We didn't know how grave the economic situation was when the other party made the American people the promise to roll off the income tax." And we'll argue about how it WOULD'VE been such a great thing if the government had done it correctly.

You'll have both a VAT (federal income tax/value added tax) and every other tax including income tax. The scenario has been beaten many times on other sites. It didn't just begin when it was brought up in this thread.

You can claim a VAT isn't a federal sales tax, but in the end, you're paying another tax on a product that you weren't paying before, just like they do in Europe. Everything Europe has, the globalists start pushing here. And they have plans to use that tax for a new program. Something United Nations related most likely.


----------

